# mounting shed antlers?



## thetruth35 (Mar 26, 2008)

Any suggestions on mounting shed antlers? A particular european kit etc., thanks. Oh and how to install the antlers


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

I saw a kit at I think Gander Mountain you just drill a hole into the base of the shed and insert a peg. The kit came with 2 different size skull caps to different antler sizes. That or you can put them on something and drill a hole up into the base


----------



## austein (Aug 21, 2012)

Use them as rattlers or as a decoration. I don't think I would mount sheds. Just me though, each his own.


----------



## Hornhunter! (Feb 8, 2004)

Here is a set I had put on a shoulder mount.


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

mountain mikes european skull mount will work good with sheds


----------



## MarkTheFark (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's what I do with mine... How To – An Easy Do-It-Yourself Deer Antler Mount


----------



## BeardedBowman1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Huge buck. Nice.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

I've seen a nice oval shaped wooden plaque with a very massive shed mounted to the plaque as if the plaque was the ground the shed was laying on. it was different,..... looked pretty cool. it could be set on a table or hung on a wall. you might call it a "trophy shed hunting mount" !. I would surely make on of these if I ever found a really large shed !.


----------



## dennisfarina (Oct 27, 2019)

nice


----------



## Animal Cracker (Jan 14, 2021)

yup.....nice.


----------



## rileygrohn (Dec 20, 2020)

Some good advice here!


----------

